# Jalisco Drivers License



## jperry (Nov 7, 2011)

Does anyone know, how long i can use my Canadian Drivers License here in Mexico before I have to get a Mexican one?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

jperry said:


> Does anyone know, how long i can use my Canadian Drivers License here in Mexico before I have to get a Mexican one?


Your Canadian license is valid here for as long as it's valid there. If you can renew it on line then it's valid for that amount of time also.


----------



## jperry (Nov 7, 2011)

pappabee said:


> Your Canadian license is valid here for as long as it's valid there. If you can renew it on line then it's valid for that amount of time also.


Thanks for the info! looks like i'm good for a few more years at least.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

jperry said:


> Thanks for the info! looks like i'm good for a few more years at least.


Don't be shy about sitting for a Jalisco DL. I got mine on May. It is simply sitting down to 20 mutliple choice questions for a database of 110. And the questions have been translated into English so you understand them in preparation but only presented in Spanish. I got my "chafurs" license first time through. And I am only marginally bilingual. You can also have a "translator" there to help you. I did not choose that option.

But if you plan to travel, keep your original license. Hertz charges extra to verify that the Jalisco license was valid (5 Euros in France).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Don't be shy about sitting for a Jalisco DL. I got mine on May. It is simply sitting down to 20 mutliple choice questions for a database of 110. And the questions have been translated into English so you understand them in preparation but only presented in Spanish. I got my "chafurs" license first time through. And I am only marginally bilingual. You can also have a "translator" there to help you. I did not choose that option.
> 
> But if you plan to travel, keep your original license. Hertz charges extra to verify that the Jalisco license was valid (5 Euros in France).


I think it is "chófer." Is that your "marginal bilingualism" showing or an intentional slang?


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I think it is "chófer." Is that your "marginal bilingualism" showing or an intentional slang?


Now now ,,,,,


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I think it is "chófer." Is that your "marginal bilingualism" showing or an intentional slang?


Worse. It is a combination of French and Spanish. Comes from my spending a month in France and the old bilingualism creeping back and pushing out newer learnings!

(It is nice to see that the unpaid selling police are still on duty. Form over substance!)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Worse. It is a combination of French and Spanish. Comes from my spending a month in France and the old bilingualism creeping back and pushing out newer learnings!
> 
> (It is nice to see that the unpaid selling police are still on duty. Form over substance!)


When you're writing, form, including spelling, is a big part of the substance!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Worse. It is a combination of French and Spanish. Comes from my spending a month in France and the old bilingualism creeping back and pushing out newer learnings!
> 
> (It is nice to see that the unpaid selling police are still on duty. Form over substance!)


Touche.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=kcowan;649459]Don't be shy about sitting for a Jalisco DL. I got mine on May. It is simply sitting down to 20 mutliple choice questions for a database of 110. And the questions have been translated into English so you understand them in preparation but only presented in Spanish. I got my "chafurs" license first time through. And I am only marginally bilingual. You can also have a "translator" there to help you. I did not choose that option.

But if you plan to travel, keep your original license. Hertz charges extra to verify that the Jalisco license was valid (5 Euros in France).[/QUOTE]_

Now, that´s´interesting. My wife and I only have Mexican driver´s licenses, issued both by Jalisco and Chiapas states. She and I visit France often and rent cars there from various rental agencies including Hertz. We have never had anyone question our Mexican driver´s licenses nor have any of those agencies ever hinted that they would charge us even one miniscule fraction of a Euro to verify our driver´s licenses. Readers should discount this warning and go to France with your Mexican driver´s licenses without any fear of harassment or any charges whatsoever because your license was issued by a Mexican state. It´s the Unied States we avoid like the plague - France is much more accepting of people with foreign credentials. In fact, we no longer fly through the U.S. when traveling from Mexico City to Paris but non-stop between those two cities even when it´s more expensive than transitting through the U.S. No more gestapo-like Homeland Security nonsense for us, thank you.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> kcowan said:
> 
> 
> > But if you plan to travel, keep your original license. Hertz charges extra to verify that the Jalisco license was valid (5 Euros in France).
> ...


Interesting and also accurate. They did not question it. They just took down the particulars and when I checked in the charge showed up on the bill. This was at the central Hertz outlet in Paris in September. It is not known for its efficiency so the charge surprised me. My friend who lives full-time in Nuevo Vallarta rented a car at the same place and used his Texas DL.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

I have rented and will again in December from auto rental agencies in
the states. They do ask is you reside in the U.S. or not. Since my passport says I reside in Mexico I can´t lie, but find it unobtrusive. One auto rental agency told me that I was not able to rent from themf because of my age, 67.

I hold a Missouri, a State of Mexico driver of auto, Chófer, license and a State of Guerrero motocycle licsense. I have not found anyone who cared about all the different plastics. To me it was just easy to apply wherever I happened to be when I needed one. I never had to fill out a thing or take a test either. Also, the state of Mexico license is permanent. Unless I lose it I will posses it for the rest of my life. They are not issueing them anymore.


----------

